# What does this Dashboard button do?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a button next to our main headlight button and also shows a head light with No.s 1, 2, & 3 on it.

But when we turn the knob nothing happens.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

It might be a headlight angle control,

I think we have one on our van, if you are carrying heavy loads in the rear etc. then it moves the headlights so that if the front is slightly higher than usual the headlights wont blind people coming the other way.

I might be wrong though, can't think of what else it could be if there is a headlight symbol by it.

We have a 1,2,3 switch but it controls the habitation heating when driving and there is no symbol by it.

Ian.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It may be for raising/lowering the dip beam when loaded at the rear, so you not blind oncoming drivers, Alan.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Both respondents are correct, it is your headlight adjustment, dipped only


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

At a guess it is your headlamp beam height adjuster. Its effect will best be seen when you are on main beam on a lonely road where the vehicle is stationary. On some vehicles one needs to have the engine running as some are vacuum operated. As you rotate the knob you should notice the main beam rising and falling. It is there to compensate for varying loads affecting the trim od the vehicle. Perhaps it works on dipped as well if you have both beams from one lamp.
I hope this helps
rogerandveronica


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

R&V, thats not correct.

It adjusts the dipped beam, to see it working, select dipped beam and move the dial. If you can't tell if its moving, park a few metres from a wall, another trick is just turn the ignition on to the 2nd point so the lights work, open the window and adjust dial and you will often hear the motors whirring, probably for about 20 seconds from 0 to 3. If nothing works check fuses, also on my last car the drivers side used to stick and need a prod on the mechanism behind the headlight.

I adjust mine all the time, (when towing with the van, when I have passengers in the back of the car) you should adjust them so they don't light up the car in front higher than the bumper. If you are lighting up any higher than the wing mirrors of the car in front you'll be dazzling them!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Headlight adjuster but probably doesn't work as you've got an A-Class and they probably use different headlights, as our Hymer did.

Joe


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup, agree with all the others. We've just checked on our Flair and that's what it says it does. It won't be long before I have to go and check !

Nice to know there are more Flairs in the area 

John


----------

